# netgear wgr614/verizon dsl hook up help needed



## walls3228 (Dec 18, 2005)

Would anyone be able to help me hook up a netgear wireless router WGR614, I cant get it to sign me online with my verizon DSL i cant use netgear because I bought the wireless router a year ago and actually I had the same problem and verizon wont help me because its a netgear problem, i am a computer idiot so it has to explain in detail what i have to do thank you so much for any help at all


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What modem, make/model do you have from Verizon? Do you have to supply a user name/password for the Verizon account?

Did you try the Netgear installation wizard, it should copy the settings for the Verizon account to the router.


----------

